# Working retail has helped



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not saying this works for everybody, but working retail has honestly helped me become a bit more outgoing. I work in a department store, so helping people is kind of a must if you will. Dealing with people from all walks of life builds your personality. It also helps you to become good at spewing words out of your mouth when teaching customers about a product and what not. Exposure is the key people! Just remember that you're never going to please EVERYBODY, it's their fault if they choose to be happy or not. Sometimes I even feel myself just WANTING to talk to random strangers and then realizing I'm not at work anymore. 

Trust me, I still have a long ways to go but I feel like my past 4 months in retail has instilled a big level of confidence in me. I feel like I should have had this a long time ago. Timing is everything though.


----------



## jonsie150 (Apr 1, 2013)

That's great to hear. Retail can definitely bolster your self-esteem if you have the right mindset. A long time ago I worked at a video store (when they still existed). When the customers were courteous (and they usually were) it was great. But sometimes I'd get a customer complaining about a late fee or something and it was hell haha.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Same experience here, going in to work I rarely feel anxious at all, and it seems to have transferred to other aspects of my life (uni/socially). I definitely feel more confident out there. Like you I still have a long way to go, but hey it's progress. 

I just wish I had realized this years ago


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sure does I worked 3-4 years in retail but dealing with problematic customers frustrated me.

I kinda wish I got back into retail, but at my age it's kinda expected you work in a managerial position.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm far from being cured, but I can say that I've come a long way because of my retail job. I was there for 7 years, and I was also promoted to a supervisor position, which pushed me even more. Encountering different types of people every day taught me different ways to communicate. Although retail can suck sometimes, it was a big help.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really think it depends on a number of things. Like how stressful/pleasant the work environment is (are the co-workers pleasant enough? Is management pleasant enough? Do they train you properly?) and what your position entails and how much exposure you get. And how are the customers usually? Are a majority of them bearable or rude? For instance, if your job is a pretty basic one that doesn't demand too much, and while you do deal with customers but not as much as someone else with a different position (i.e. cashier) would, then I can see how it would help. And like someone else said, it also really depends on your mindset. 

My first job was cashiering at some fast food place and I absolutely abhorred it. The work environment was very unpleasant and management was bad, and we usually got drug junkies taking out their drug induced rage on us. So it was really no wonder why I had such an unpleasant experience and why my anxiety worsened whenever I was there. See what I mean?


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Really, really glad for you. Wish I could say the same for myself, but instead I would just act very robotic 'Hi, how are you? . . . . Would you like fries with that? . . . Have a nice day!' and would get pretty bad anxiety attacks each week usually preluded by some horrible fits of nervous chuckling. I really wish I could say the same . . . But I miss the few nice, understanding customers you could get once in a while, hell even some of the flirty ones who somehow saw past this.

Yeah if its working for you, keep it up, I sometimes consider getting a weekend social job at a cafeteria, not for money but just practice. Also considering a more social volunteering job.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i totally agree. working in the public sector is a good form of medication for those with SA, although somewhat daunting at the beginning, the prospect of being thrown head first into an industry where interaction with others is vital can come across as being a bad experience but as the saying goes no time like to present and strike while the irons hot, the industry can encourage those with SA to find it easier to talk to others, and once you have held a conversation with that first customer, the others are a talk in the park, Just flirt and they are like putty in your hands


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

clothes shops, game shops, outluts such as cinemas, bowling etc


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I've thought about doing it since using these forums (2 SA)*

and wonder how it goes with dealing with the public

because I buy things in the shops. Every time I do it I see superior to till people. If I start saying good things at the till, the person always looks away from me, at the ceiling, left or right. 
When I ask a question, they always rush for support from their manager. This is the same when recruiter agents pass my call to their boss

Don't know if I'd be better with the till or answering questions about products, and smiling. Wonder how the interview goes.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

jc90 said:


> I'm not saying this works for everybody, but working retail has honestly helped me become a bit more outgoing. I work in a department store, so helping people is kind of a must if you will. Dealing with people from all walks of life builds your personality. It also helps you to become good at spewing words out of your mouth when teaching customers about a product and what not. Exposure is the key people! Just remember that you're never going to please EVERYBODY, it's their fault if they choose to be happy or not. Sometimes I even feel myself just WANTING to talk to random strangers and then realizing I'm not at work anymore.
> 
> Trust me, I still have a long ways to go but I feel like my past 4 months in retail has instilled a big level of confidence in me. I feel like I should have had this a long time ago. Timing is everything though.


 Congrats man that's awesome. There's no easy way to get exposure but it's about the only thing that really helps SA. Just imagine after a few years you'll be even more comfortable and might be running the place.


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

I'm 29 years old and reading all your posts is giving me an idea to work for a retail store for free over the December holidays. We normally close at work during the December holidays and I wouldn't mind working at a clothing store or computer shop just to deal with different people.

Anyway! Keep it up and well done.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> What are good retail jobs to help with social anxiety. So far it seems like fast food places are bad to work at.


All public jobs are gonna be high stress and it really depends on the management, their style, and your coworkers. If I was gonna go out and get another job today, I personally would look for jobs doing:

- Stocking like in a warehouse, department store, grocery store, etc. 
- Library work as either front desk or book shelver 
- Specialty shop clerk. Something that I have interest and knowledge in like an arts and crafts store.
- Restaurant food preparation
- Golf course or country club labor. Lawn care or something like that. It's seasonal so if you hate it, it will be short lived anyway. lol 
- Office assistant 
- archivist/records assistant
- mailroom clerk

Edit: Oh and good job to the OP!


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

its not worked for me mainly because i get belittled for the job i do and because im a retard i get laughed at a lot when i get put on the checkout.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Working retail has easily been the best thing I ever did for social anxiety. I am so much more functional now and can converse with people without too much unease. I'm still really shy and rarely initiate, but the social aspect of my anxiety withers a bit more each day.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Kudos, glad it has helped you!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Glad that you're feeling better. 

Yes, I feared customer service when I was a teenager, but I think it has helped me to be more friendly in some ways. Not perfect, but better than before.


----------



## gideon ashl (Mar 24, 2014)

I had the same experience! I worked at my university's bookstore and we were expected to approach people and ask if they needed help with anything. It would be a bit nerve-wracking at first, and it never really stopped making me nervous, but I think I definitely improved when I was there. Too bad it was a temporary position that only lasted 6 weeks. :/


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

I worked in a shop for a few years and I think it helped me a lot. Sure it was stressful and tiring at times but looking back I took a lot away from it. Being forced to interact with so many people really broke down a lot of barriers I had up. I wouldn't go back now but I'm very glad I did it then.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Working in retail is like doing intense and repeated exposure exercises during CBT therapy, I imagine. It desensitizes you. You get used to being around people, having a conversation, going out.

Strange how on many threads in here, CBT, exposure exercises and the idea of confronting your fears are trashed/rejected.


----------

